# Cockpit color reference needed



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm working on a Revell 1/72 P-47D-30. The instructions aren't the greatest for color reference.

I haven't done alot of airplane building and don't know any web sites for reviews and builds.

Any help?


Thanks
Duck


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WWII American cockpits were generally "interior green," which is available in ModelMaster paints (and other brands, I assume). Wheel wells and other interior areas were painted the bright yellow-green zinc chromate primer, which Testors sells in their classic little square bottles.

The P-47 cockpit gets a little confusing, though. I've always used ModelMaster interior green. But I recently read that Republic painted the Jug's cockpit wth a non-standard _darker _green. I've yet to be able to find an exact description. So I keep using interior green until I learn the correct color.


----------

